# hilfe zu acer aspire



## blablabla12345 (30. Januar 2005)

*hallo 
*

*würde mich interessieren was ihr von dem angebot haltet. es handelt sich um ein acer aspire 1361lmi_nv sondermodell für 830 €. ich brauche ein notebook hauptsächlich für grafikanwendungen (photoshop, freehand, indesign usw.) und hab mir überlegt ob ich mir das hier zulegen soll. ausserdem hab ich nicht übermäßig viel geld. danke schon mal im vorraus und sorry falls diese frage hier nicht so reinpasst.
*

*
 Basiskomponenten:*



Mobile AMD Sempron™ 2600+ Prozessor
512 MB Standard DDR-333 SDRAM, aufrüstbar auf max. 2048MB (zwei soDIMM Steckplätze)
60GB Ultra ATA/100 Festplatte (4200rpm)
DVD±RW Dual Brenner (schreibt auch CDRW's)
Lesen: 4X DVD+R, 4X DVD +RW, 4X DVD-R, 4X DVD-RW
8X DVD-ROM, 24X CD-ROM
Schreiben: 2.4X DVD+R, 2.4X DVD +RW, 2X DVD-R, 2X DVDRW
16X CD-R, 10X CD-RW
15.0" XGA TFT LCD mit 1024 x 768 Pixel mit 16.7 Mio. Farben
NVIDIA® GeForce™ FX Go5200 mit 64 MB DDR Video RAM, unterstützt 8X AGP und Microsoft® DirectX® 9.0b
Aspire CinemaVision™ Video Technologie (Aspire Arcade)
Aspire ClearVision™ Video optimierende Technologie (Aspire Arcade)
Audiosystem mit zwei integrierten Lautsprechern
Simultaner Betrieb von LCD und CRT, DualView™ Support
MPEG2/DVD Hardware-Support
FDD 1.44MB Laufwerk optional erhältlich, USB 

56K ITU V.92 Daten-/Fax-Softwaremodem (mit internationaler Postzulassung), Wake-on-Ring-ready
LAN: 10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet; Wake-on-LAN ready
Wireless LAN: Integrierte Acer IEEE Netzwerkverbindung 802.11b/g (Wi-Fi CERTIFIED™, unterstützt Acer SignalUp Technologie) 
 *Schnittstellen:*



4 x USB 2.0
1 x Typ III oder 1 x Typ II PCMCIA PC-Card Steckplatz
1 x RJ11-Port für das 56Kbps Faxmodem
1 x RJ45-Port für die LAN-Anbindung
1 x IEEE 1394 (Firewire)
1 x Infrarot (FIR)
1 x S-Video-out (NTSC/PAL)
1 x paralleler ECP/ EPP-Anschluss
1 x externer VGA-Port
1 x Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer/Line-out
1 x Mikrofon-in/Line-in
1 x Anschluss für das Netzteil 
 *Weitere Ausstattungsmerkmale:*



Abmessungen: 361,0 (B) × 292,5 (T) × 47,3 (H) mm
Gewicht: ca. 3.6kg
Kensington-Schloss Buchse 
 *Mitgeliefertes Zubehör:*



8-Zellen Li-Ion Akku (4000mAh)
_3.0 Stunden Batterie Laufzeit (tatsächliche Laufzeit kann variieren, abhängig von Anwendung und Konfiguration) ; 4 Stunden Ladung während des Betriebs _
3-pin 90W Netzteil 
 *Betriebssystem & Software:*



Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition
Norton® AntiVirus (90 Tage Trial-Version), CyberLink® PowerDVD®, NTI CD-Maker


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2005)

Ja es wird voll OK sein. Sogar ein Laptop mit nem 1GHz-Prozessor hat genug Power, um mit
Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen arbeiten zu können. Wichtiger sind die 512mb, kleiner dürfte es
nicht sein. Die XP-Home Edition macht vielleicht kleine  Mätzchen, wenn Du ein Netzwerk hast,
an welches du Dich anschliessen möchtest. Wichtig ist auch die eingebaute GraKa, und mit
ner NVidia hast Du keine Probleme....Die Auflösung ist die untere Kante des  Erträglichen,
erst bei höheren Auflösungen macht das Arbeiten wirklich Spaß. Aber nen externen Monitor
kannst Du auch anschließen. Und wenn Du noch 90€ für nen Monitor hast, dann bekommst
Du dafür schon nen vernünftigen 21 Zoller von EIZO, gebraucht, aber mit Garantie...

Ausser Du möchtest Spiele daddeln, dann ist nur das teuerste Laptop gut genug, möchte
man der Spielegemeinschaft vertrauen.. 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Dein Name ist nicht gerade mit Bedacht gewählt..schnell mal Frage reinstellen, was ?!


----------

